
Why Cereal Has Such Aggressive Marketing - teslacar
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/06/how-marketers-invented-the-modern-version-of-breakfast/487130/?single_page=true
======
bwbeiwibwf
things that were/are aggressively advertized:

* soda

* cigarettes

* cereal

* TV

* FB

What do they have in common ?

